
Hong Kong pupils banned from political activity - commoner
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53336191
======
heraclius
The answer from the Education Secretary in the LegCo, in full:
[https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/202007/08/P2020070800306...](https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/202007/08/P2020070800306.htm)

The obvious flaw in the answer given is that he goes from ‘such right [para 1,
art. 13 of the Convention on the Rights of the Child] is not absolute’ given
para 2’s provisions to a seemingly disproportionate restriction of all
political activity (‘no one…should…hold any activities to express their
political stance’).

Notably, para 2 of art. 13 requires that ‘the exercise of this right…shall
only be [restricted where it is necessary]…(a) for respect of the rights and
reputations of others; or (b) for the protection of national security or of
public order (ordre public), or of public health and morals.’ This does not to
me seem to encompass a blanket ban, e.g., of advocacy of universal suffrage
(the stated aim of the Basic Law), or an alteration of the tax rate, or public
subsidy for the beautification of local streetscapes by artists, or a change
in the timing of a traffic light.

